# RBR Gathering - Colorado



## Bulldozer

Is it time to start planning another RBR gathering for September/October?


----------



## Mootsie

Beer, biking or both?


----------



## godot

Mootsie said:


> Beer, biking or both?


Both!


----------



## Bulldozer

Mootsie said:


> Beer, biking or both?


Do you have to ask? I think we only ended up with 5-6 for beers after the last ride.


----------



## Pablo

What day is it? Um, yeah, I'm busy that day.  

But I might be busy on September 12th. http://www.bikewithpike.org/


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> What day is it? Um, yeah, I'm busy that day.
> 
> But I might be busy on September 12th. http://www.bikewithpike.org/


Pablo, that sounds like a nice ride.

As for the RBR ride, let me know when it is. Our family schedule is a nightmare, but I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## Bulldozer

What about riding from Golden to Black Hawk via Golden Gate Canyon Rd? I mapped it out but have never done this route. For all I know the road from GGC Rd to Black Hawk is dirt. I would scout beforehand. 40-ish miles and about 5k ft of climbing.





<!-- MMF PARTNER TOOL -->


----------



## Pablo

I've ridden that road. It shouldn't be underestimated. It's tough and quite lumpy with short steep climbs and not really many long, easy grinds like up a canyon.


----------



## Bulldozer

Shhh!!! You'll scare them off.


----------



## Chain

Pablo said:


> I've ridden that road. It shouldn't be underestimated. It's tough and quite lumpy with short steep climbs and not really many long, easy grinds like up a canyon.


Sounds wonderful. Y'all have fun.

I want to pack my bike and go for a Souther CA RBR ride. They seem to get good eats and ice cream in the middle of their rides. (No wonder I'm fat and slow)


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I'm no climber, but I tried that last September with BubbaBiker. The climb was relentless and the shoulder narrow. Even early on a Sunday morning htere was lots of traffic. 

Sorry.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> I've ridden that road. It shouldn't be underestimated. It's tough and quite lumpy with short steep climbs and not really many long, easy grinds like up a canyon.


If a mountain goat like you is saying that I'm askeered.


----------



## Bulldozer

How about something leaving out of Morrison?


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> If a mountain goat like you is saying that I'm askeered.


It's a great ride.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/CO/Morrison/813124836922790392

I'm not as good as the Internets as Bulldozer, but I did a MMR from Morrison over Lookout. About 26 miles, I'm sure could be strecthed out, and some climbing. I'd still be slow. Starts/Finishes @ Morrison Inn


----------



## Bulldozer

I'm thinking we could go up Bear Creek Canyon into Evergreen and then come back down Lookout Mtn somehow.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Im game to ride anything, but remember, I'm slower than walking up the hills.


----------



## SkiRacer55

*How about a really mellow...*

...Front Range Ride? As in, meet at the Bustop in Boulder like the Tuesday/Thursday rides do, up 36 to Lyons, do the Fruit Loops and back on 66, down through Hygiene back to Boulder...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...Front Range Ride? As in, meet at the Bustop in Boulder like the Tuesday/Thursday rides do, up 36 to Lyons, do the Fruit Loops and back on 66, down through Hygiene back to Boulder...


FYI...66 heading East from Lyons is unrideable due to construction now. You need to ride Hygiene road and there's no shoulder and lots of traffic due to the contruction.


----------



## SkiRacer55

*Yes, good point...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> FYI...66 heading East from Lyons is unrideable due to construction now. You need to ride Hygiene road and there's no shoulder and lots of traffic due to the contruction.


...I should know that, because I live in Berthoud. Okay...how about Lyons to Raymond and back?


----------



## Bulldozer

The last gathering was up north of Longmont. It's time to head a little further south.


----------



## Pablo

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...I should know that, because I live in Berthoud. Okay...how about Lyons to Raymond and back?


I rolled up to Raymond on the fixie a few weeks ago. Great area.

FYI, there's also St. Vrain Road and Nelson, which are paralle to Hygene Road. 

FWIW, I rode Highway 66 unlawfully from Lyons to Longmont last week. NOt the best idea I've ever had.


----------



## Pablo

Bulldozer said:


> The last gathering was up north of Longmont. It's time to head a little further south.


That's crazy talk. Let's meet in Longmont at Airport Road and Mountain View Ave.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> FWIW, I rode Highway 66 unlawfully from Lyons to Longmont last week. NOt the best idea I've ever had.


I rode it before they had the no bikes signs up...that was the last time I did that. Scary.


----------



## Bulldozer

Pablo said:


> That's crazy talk. Let's meet in Longmont at Airport Road and Mountain View Ave.


Fiesta a la casa de Pablo!!!


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> The last gathering was up north of Longmont. It's time to head a little further south.


I concur. Whoever set up the last ride was an idiot, it's a joke.

I'm up for new roads (for me, and it's all about me) that are further south.


----------



## Mootsie

Ever done Deer Creek to High Drive (not High Grade) into Evergreen to Parmalee Gulch back to Chatfield? It about 42 miles and gives new meaning to short and steep.


----------



## Bulldozer

The first RBR ride was Deer Creek to High Grade to City View to Turkey Creek back to Deer Creek. I'd also like to find a new ride.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/morrison/430222581

Here is a ride I found on MMR, long slog up the hill, but certainly doable. I don't know how busy the lower canyon roads would be.


----------



## Bulldozer

good option, sledge


----------



## wioutdoors

I'm kinda new here, but bike around the Front Range a bit. What about the Left Hand - Nederland - Boulder Canyon loop? It's probably more north than you guys are thinking, but it's about 50 miles. Good shoulders for most of ride, although Boulder Canyon can get some traffic on weekends.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/boulder/563941911


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

wioutdoors said:


> I'm kinda new here, but bike around the Front Range a bit. What about the Left Hand - Nederland - Boulder Canyon loop? It's probably more north than you guys are thinking, but it's about 50 miles. Good shoulders for most of ride, although Boulder Canyon can get some traffic on weekends.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/boulder/563941911


We've done the Boulder to Ward via Lefthand route before. Maybe do Sunshine Canyon to Gold Hill and then back into Boulder via Fourmile Canyon? Some is gravel near Gold Hill, but it's pretty hard packed.

//I haven't ridden Boulder Canyon in years. I personally think it's too dangerous on a bike--too much traffic these days. Same with Flagstaff on weekends.


----------



## Bulldozer

Here's another option around Morrison.





<!-- MMF PARTNER TOOL -->


----------



## moneyman

*Ahem..... May I butt in?*



Bulldozer said:


> Is it time to start planning another RBR gathering for September/October?


Since Wyoming ws not included in the heading of your post, I'm not sure if I would be invited or not. But since I attended the last one, I thought I'd offer an option for a more northerly destination.

We don't have the canyons and mountains of Colorado in and around Cheyenne, but we have plenty of uncrowded roads, (almost) guaranteed wildlife sightings, a hill or two, and enough wind to make it a challenge one way and a drag race on the return. Or vice versa.

Below are four of my favorite rides. They can be linked together for an interesting route that goes 40 to 60 miles or so. The fourth link is an out-and-back that can be extended up to a century and includes about 3500 feet of up and down. Again, its not the hills but the wind that can be the real challenge.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wy/cheyenne/162124354936977944

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wy/cheyenne/334124292254057856

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wy/cheyenne/110124292761674958

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wy/cheyenne/555124354914438266

Anyway, if you're interested, this could be done.


----------



## ProudDaddy

Bulldozer said:


> Here's another option around Morrison.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This loop is pretty nice. Only a couple miles on the bike path so not too bad...you can actually avoid the bike path by riding south through red rocks countryclub and kc valley but the route is tricky. I've gotten lost back there a couple times and ended up doing some seriously steep but short climbs. But some good steady climbing and descents on the route you have....


----------



## TooManyToyz

I'm probably in depending on date. Can't miss the upcomming mtbr meetup in Crusty Butt.

I've been scoping a ride up 72 (from corner of 93) to 119 then south and back down 46 and north up 93..or reverse.

Regardless, I'll be slow.


----------



## godot

When I was setting up the last one the best advice I got was "Pick a day, pick a route and post the info, otherwise it won't happen"

I'll supply the post ride malty beverages


----------



## Pablo

TooManyToyz said:


> I'm probably in depending on date. Can't miss the upcomming mtbr meetup in Crusty Butt.
> 
> I've been scoping a ride up 72 (from corner of 93) to 119 then south and back down 46 and north up 93..or reverse.
> 
> Regardless, I'll be slow.


Coal Creek canyon is nice, but they ain't 'fraid to throw stuff at ya' in Gilpin County.


----------



## TooManyToyz

Pablo said:


> Coal Creek canyon is nice, but they ain't 'fraid to throw stuff at ya' in Gilpin County.


After riding in TX (Dallas and Austin) for 14 years, it's something I'm unfortunately used to.


----------



## Bulldozer

moneyman said:


> Since Wyoming ws not included in the heading of your post, I'm not sure if I would be invited or not. But since I attended the last one, I thought I'd offer an option for a more northerly destination.


Anyone reading the post is invited. Colorado was just the intended starting point!


----------



## jayfree

There are tons of great rides thru the Evergreen area - go to TeamEvergreen.org for their maps - couple of my favorites are 3/4 Creeks Loops, Brook Forest Loop (with additional options added); Shadow Mtn; 

One of my favorites (and not exactly on TE's maps) - starting in Morrison ...assuming you want to start out of Morrison-Hwy 74 (out of Morrison) is a nice gentle climb - but LOTS of traffic unless you start very early - However, you can avoid some of the climbing and take it just to Kittridge and then turn right on Kerr Gulch Road ( a steeper, beautiful, virtually no car climb) to Evergreen Hwy- take that to Hwy 40 going "down" to Hwy 65-take that back up to reconnect with Evergreen Hwy and take that back to Evergreen where you reconnect with Hwy 74 and ride back down to Morrisson. One of the area's absolutely BEST breakfast places is in Kittridge - don't know about beer. OR INSTEAD of returning via 74/Kittridge, you can continue with more climbing and from Kittridge, start climbing out via Myers Gulch Road which will take you to Hwy 285 - which then you take for 500 feet to Tiny Town(South Turkey Creek) and take that back to the backside of the Deer Creek climb - which you go up and over and that returns you to C-470 bike path you can take/climb back to Morrison.

If you want to base out of Lookout Mtn - I'd suggest taking it up/over to Hwy 40, and then you could still use part of the above (without the Myers Gulch addition) as it's a short hook-up from Morrison to Lookout OR GO LONGER/HARDER and this way... Lookout Mtn to Hwy 40 and then continue on 40 all the way to Central City Parkway (great shoulder, good climbing, great views) and take that to Hwy 119 - and from there you can go North to Hwy 46 (Golden Gate Canyon) and take that back to Golden/Lookout Mtn. 

Jay


----------



## moneyman

Bulldozer said:


> Anyone reading the post is invited. Colorado was just the intended starting point!


Thanks. I knew that, but I was just giving you greenies a hard time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

moneyman said:


> Thanks. I knew that, but I was just giving you greenies a hard time.


I'd be up for a ride in WY sometime--Cheyenne isn't all that far away.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'd be up for a ride in WY sometime--Cheyenne isn't all that far away.


Up and over the Snowy Range!


----------



## jayfree

There are tons of great rides thru the Evergreen area - go to TeamEvergreen.org for their maps - couple of my favorites are 3/4 Creeks Loops, Brook Forest Loop (with additional options added); Shadow Mtn; 

One of my favorites (and not exactly on TE's maps) - starting in Morrison ...assuming you want to start out of Morrison-Hwy 74 (out of Morrison) is a nice gentle climb - but LOTS of traffic unless you start very early - However, you can avoid some of the climbing and take it just to Kittridge and then turn right on Kerr Gulch Road ( a steeper, beautiful, virtually no car climb) to Evergreen Hwy- take that to Hwy 40 going "down" to Hwy 65-take that back up to reconnect with Evergreen Hwy and take that back to Evergreen where you reconnect with Hwy 74 and ride back down to Morrisson. One of the area's absolutely BEST breakfast places is in Kittridge - don't know about beer. OR INSTEAD of returning via 74/Kittridge, you can continue with more climbing and from Kittridge, start climbing out via Myers Gulch Road which will take you to Hwy 285 - which then you take for 500 feet to Tiny Town(South Turkey Creek) and take that back to the backside of the Deer Creek climb - which you go up and over and that returns you to C-470 bike path you can take/climb back to Morrison.

If you want to base out of Lookout Mtn - I'd suggest taking it up/over to Hwy 40, and then you could still use part of the above (without the Myers Gulch addition) as it's a short hook-up from Morrison to Lookout OR GO LONGER/HARDER and this way... Lookout Mtn to Hwy 40 and then continue on 40 all the way to Central City Parkway (great shoulder, good climbing, great views) and take that to Hwy 119 - and from there you can go North to Hwy 46 (Golden Gate Canyon) and take that back to Golden/Lookout Mtn. 

Jay


----------



## TooManyToyz

Grapevine road out of Idledale.


----------



## morryjg

I'd be up for a ride. Someone set a date and a route.


----------



## Woolbury

Mootsie said:


> Ever done Deer Creek to High Drive (not High Grade) into Evergreen to Parmalee Gulch back to Chatfield? It about 42 miles and gives new meaning to short and steep.


 I rode this last Sat. Some REALLY steep sections. Very nice though. 

Probably need a choice rather than more options, but nobody mentioned Squaw/Echo / I Springs/Floyd Hill and back to Bergen Park. Classic loop, close to town. 

Also like Golden Gate/Coal Creek as bigger option, or we just did Golden Gate / Crawford Gulch loop. Really nice loop, but the gravel section is a bear. When do we ride?


----------



## TooManyToyz

Woolbury said:


> When do we ride?


Ditto


----------



## snosaw

Thoughts about a Cottonwood Pass ride? Trout Creek to Cotonwood and back?


----------



## morryjg

snosaw said:


> Thoughts about a Cottonwood Pass ride? Trout Creek to Cotonwood and back?


Love too. pick a day and maybe we can get a gathering going!


----------



## bubba biker

50 post into this thread and date or route hasn't been announced awesome


----------



## godot

bubba biker said:


> 50 post into this thread and date or route hasn't been announced awesome


The only way this is going to happen is if someone just makes the call. 

Would someone/anyone please -
Pick a route. 
Pick a time. 
Pick a starting point. 
Have a place in mind to go post-ride. 
Post the info, and people will show.


----------



## Bulldozer

Route TBD but leaving from Morrison and heading up into the hills

Saturday, Sep. 12, 8:00am

Meet at the parking lot across from the Morrison Inn (next to where Red Rock Cyclery used to be)

Post ride at the Morrison Inn for margaritas and Mexican food


----------



## godot

Bulldozer said:


> Route TBD but leaving from Morrison and heading up into the hills
> 
> Saturday, Sep. 12, 8:00am
> 
> Meet at the parking lot across from the Morrison Inn (next to where Red Rock Cyclery used to be)
> 
> Post ride at the Morrison Inn for margaritas and Mexican food


Bless you. Thanks
I'll supply some post-ride malty beverages.


----------



## morryjg

Bulldozer said:


> (next to where Red Rock Cyclery used to be)


Used to be? I missed out on whatever happened, so what happened?


----------



## moneyman

Bulldozer said:


> Route TBD but leaving from Morrison and heading up into the hills
> 
> Saturday, Sep. 12, 8:00am
> 
> Meet at the parking lot across from the Morrison Inn (next to where Red Rock Cyclery used to be)
> 
> Post ride at the Morrison Inn for margaritas and Mexican food


Can't make it. I'll be in Nairobi on the 12th. Hope you guys have a great ride!


----------



## Bulldozer

morryjg said:


> Used to be? I missed out on whatever happened, so what happened?


I listened to someone that didn't know what they were talking about. Sorry about that. Red Rocks Cyclery is still open.


----------



## Pablo

I might have been talked into doing a 12 hour mountain bike race in Aspen . . . so we'll see.

In the meantime, I tried to save this thread from itself: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2327487#post2327487


----------



## pdh777

May be able to come up from CoSprings - don't really want special consideration but 9:00 AM start time would be appreciated - me being nocturnal and all.


----------



## snosaw

Mootsie said:


> Beer, biking or both?


Focus on "both"

Bummer, Sept. 12th??? I realize I am new here but I left for 24hrs and a date is picked!? I'll be on a river trip then. However, if anyone would like to ride Cottonwood Pass, I am game. One of my favorite rides. I live outside of Fairplay, so it's close. My fridge keeps beers very cold and have a grill.

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## morryjg

I'm in. It's on the calendar. How big of a ride has it been in the past? Less or more than 50 miles?


----------



## snosaw

Road Cottonwood Pass today...stunning! Then a quick stop at the Lariat Bar in BV for a cold beer (2) and a Rueben...best Rueben on the planet.
Awesome day!


----------



## Bulldozer

I need to get out to Cottonwood pass yet this year.


----------



## Bulldozer

morryjg said:


> I'm in. It's on the calendar. How big of a ride has it been in the past? Less or more than 50 miles?


Usually less than 50 miles. I'm thinking about doing the route that sledgehammer posted above.


----------



## Bulldozer

snosaw said:


> Focus on "both"
> 
> Bummer, Sept. 12th??? I realize I am new here but I left for 24hrs and a date is picked!? I'll be on a river trip then. However, if anyone would like to ride Cottonwood Pass, I am game. One of my favorite rides. I live outside of Fairplay, so it's close. My fridge keeps beers very cold and have a grill.
> 
> Cheers:thumbsup:


Pick another weekend and I'll be there!


----------



## bubba biker

If I don't get scheduled to work I might definitely be there. I will probable be bringing a friend, I have a hard time with commitment


----------



## Bulldozer

We're less than two weeks out. Is it too early for a roll call? Post up if you will be there. Bonus points if you will be there with bells on.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Bulldozer said:


> We're less than two weeks out. Is it too early for a roll call? Post up if you will be there. Bonus points if you will be there with bells on.


My oldest kid's b-day is the 10th...he'll probably be having his party that weekend sometime. If he opts for Sunday instead of Sat when the ride is I'll be there.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

The 12th is my boys very first ever soccer game. Depending on timing, I probably won't make this 1, next time, or maybe, just maybe, this time.


----------



## Bulldozer

The ride is this Saturday. Who's coming?


----------



## bubba biker

I am planning on being there so count me in. If I have to cancel it will be because of work. My road bike is out of commission might have to ride my touring bike. I will see if my neighbor can make


----------



## Sledgehammer03

Sorry, I'm out, soccer game is in the middle of the day, I was hoping for later or early and to do both, but no luck.

Have Fun!


----------



## godot

I'm out as well, sorry. Anniversary


----------



## Pablo

I'll be at the 12 Hours of Snowmass. Sorry.

I may, however, make amends by organizing the next one, which will be a cold weather ride.


----------



## Pablo

godot said:


> I'm out as well, sorry. Anniversary


Priorities, man!


----------



## Bulldozer

Nice. Me and Bubba Biker.


----------



## morryjg

Bulldozer said:


> Nice. Me and Bubba Biker.



I'll be there too!  I'm going to ride up to Morrison, so given my amazing ability to under or overestimate the time it takes me to get somewhere I may not be there exactly on time. I'll be riding my plastic bike  so look for some dude on a blue Tarmac.


----------



## Bulldozer

As per normal RBR ride protocol, we picked the worst day in weeks to have a ride.


----------



## morryjg

Bulldozer said:


> As per normal RBR ride protocol, we picked the worst day in weeks to have a ride.


At least we didn't get a full on rainstorm.  Although, the weather yesterday would have been MUCH nicer for a ride. I haven't looked at the few pics I shot. I'll try to get those off the camera tonight.


----------



## Bulldozer

It took me an hour and a long hot shower to get warmed up again.


----------



## Pablo

Pics, I want pics!


----------



## morryjg

Bulldozer said:


> It took me an hour and a long hot shower to get warmed up again.


Hunger beat out getting warm, so I wolfed down lunch and then jumped in the hot tub. :thumbsup: 

Just mapped it out on mapmyride and got 47 miles and change and 3450' of climbing. Not bad! And looking at the map I think we were in 'the loop' that we were looking for. Yankee Creek is the road we should've taken and it looped back over to Upper Bear Creek. Guess that's what we get for thinking we were going to ride pavement the whole time. But.....I may have a place to break in the Masi now.


----------

